# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Interesting Dream

## P. Farris

So I had an interesting dream last night about katanas.  I dreamed that the production market had gone so far as to put BIG tsubas (8 inches) and spinner tsubas on big 33 inch kats.  And said, big body, big tsuba.  You cut and it keeps on moving.  Like I said interesting.  Who knows why I had a dream about this, it was pretty weird.  Personally, I hope it doesn't go that far.  Your thoughts?

----------


## M Loucks

Thats a totally cool idea. You could even enhance some of them to act as gyroscopic stabilizers for those who need a little extra stbility for a smooth cut. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## P. Farris

God help us all.

----------


## Tom Lim

That's all I need man, my katana pimped out on DUBS. I hope it never goes there.

----------


## P. Farris

What ya doin man?  Sippin on a 40, cuttin some wara.

----------


## Tom Lim

> What ya doin man?  Sippin on a 40, cuttin some wara.


More like gin n' juice :Big Grin:

----------


## J. Hedgespeth

> So I had an interesting dream last night about katanas. I dreamed that the production market had gone so far as to put BIG tsubas (8 inches) and spinner tsubas on big 33 inch kats. And said, big body, big tsuba. You cut and it keeps on moving. Like I said interesting. Who knows why I had a dream about this, it was pretty weird. Personally, I hope it doesn't go that far. Your thoughts?


Was this before or after you met the rabbit that gave you two pills...one to make you smaller and one to make you large???   :Big Grin:

----------


## MRusso

> Was this before or after you met the rabbit that gave you two pills...one to make you smaller and one to make you large???


BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHHAHHAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!  :Big Grin:

----------


## michael wilson

Its magic mushroom season over in the sunny north of England  - 

scores of hippies are looking in the grass where cattle graze looking for bunches of liberty cap mushrooms ( where theres cow pats theres magic mushrooms ) 

I havnt seen many katana weilding Grateful dead fans in the fields 
this year though  :Wink: 

Hey 

*The microsoft intel pentium VI cutting katana* 

how about a programmable katana  - you type in the angle of hasuji you desire , the type of cut you wish to make - kesa giri etc ,  it factors in wind speed , wind resistance , you type in target type  - via a headset you get a message asking " do you wish to cut "  you then have to reply " take the cut "  -  whoomf , perfect cutting right down to a micron of a degree .

If things ever get this bad I'll use a microsoft intel pentium kat 
to cut my own head off . 


Mick


P>S  - I wonder if some faceless suits track me down with a case full of dough and say" Mr Gates wishes to buy your idea "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## J. Hedgespeth

> P>S - I wonder if some faceless suits track me down with a case full of dough and say" Mr Gates wishes to buy your idea "


Bill doesn't buy anything Mick...He takes them and fights you in court until you are all out of money trying to prove it was your idea in the first place.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny M.

No, thats a great idea actually. Think about it! A giant tsuba! It's like a sheild and a sword put together!

Look, if you dont capitalize on that idea I totally will. I'l be filthy rich! Mwah haha!

----------


## P. Farris

God help us.

----------

